# cafe dawn in Salida, Colorado



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

cafe dawn just celebrated our one year anniversary and the week before were named Best Coffee and Best Overall in Salida's Best of contest. Our shop prides itself on exceptional service and treating our organic coffee with utmost care by properly extracting our shots and serving only fresh coffee.

More...


----------

